# Burn Bedrock, Burn! and other stuff



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Here I am in the middle of a fibro flare and I FOUND A BED that made me say ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh for a whole hour! It will be mine in 2 weeks and Bedrock can kma when it gets here. :clap2: If you see a plume of smoke, it's Bedrock with me ignoring the burn ban. 
I forgot about getting an rx to not pay taxes on the bed and figured my dr wouldn't be on call over the weekend (and today was the last day of the sale!) so I called a dr I sold a puppy to about 6 years ago and have kept in touch with and yelled for help. His fax machine is broken so he called his dad who is also a dr and had him fax the rx. Since I wasn't sure he could get in touch with his dad, I got ahold of another dr I know but he was giving a lecture out of state but that sweet wonderful man answered my email in the middle of it! What a guy. I LOVE my puppy buyers! :hug:
Then I called my dr and he was on call today......wonder of wonders! So the store wound up with 2 doctors sending them a fax for a bed for me. The salesman just shook his head and asked how the heck I got TWO doctors on a weekend. Gotta love good people!
We decided we've had nothing but bad luck with kings so changed over to a Ca king. The dogs are going to wonder what the heck happened to 'their' bed and it ought to be fun watching how they arrange themselves on the different size bed. I told them they were going to have more foot room at the end of the bed and got glares. Then I got smiles when I told them they'd have more pillow room at the top of the bed so they put down their protest signs. 
The walls in the office are back up and textured and would have been painted today but we had ((((((((rain!)))))))))) so the painters had to wait to paint it. We actually have our room back.....well, almost! :tea: Tweedledumb and Tweedledumber the painters who ruined the walls and sent me to a motel for 10 days could take lessons from these guys. They're still waiting for me to sue them....they aren't worth my time. I'm just thrilled to see the house moving along! (that should have been on the market 2 months ago).
I had to push and shove the insurance co and FINALLY got that settled for the flooded new wood flooring. They had a stroke with a 13000.00 estimate and had 2 adjusters go over it, not just one. The money will cover the damage and the flooring company will start taking out this stuff next week then in with the new. :whoo:
And on to the reading/computer glasses that flew out the window of my car a month ago and had a fight with a bus. They made new ones and when I'd look at a piece of paper the paper would go in a V shape...small at the bottom, big at the top. They remade them, same thing except just the left side went into a V shape. I let hubby pick out the frames and they are nice but seems they don't do well with my rx....or the place is clueless, not sure which. I threw my arms up and said to just get the frameless ones I had before and make them from that frame since I knew those worked fine with my rx. Then the fight was on.....nope they weren't going to do it.
Yanno, when you tick a woman off that much, it can get a little testy. :fencing: I called my insurance co and asked them if they paid them yet. Nope....so I told her NOT to pay them and refuse the claim since I never took possession of the glasses. Then we had a 3 way call with the insurance co and they found out they weren't getting paid from me nor them and they got nice then. So now I have my new glasses (FREAKING FINALLY) and to make it up to me I also got a pair of the same bifocal glasses in sunglasses free. Now I can go read out in the sun :cheer2:
I haven't been around the forum much.....can't imagine why  I miss you guys! Hopefully things will get back to normal and I can catch up!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awesome, Jan!

Its nice having a doctor, or two on call on the weekend, ehh? Rich's sister and Uncle are doctors (and my uncle and one of my best friends) so we call them for stuff like that. I've never heard of that bed, really interested...but I know there is no way since we just bought a new King 1.5 years ago, it did help some with the aches and pains....at first!

I hope it is your cure 

***Throwing some healing dust over on you and your bed!!!***

hugs,
Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back, may your worries be behind you.

New bed, new paint, new glasses, and a check, you go girl.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Now you can get that house sold and finally move on!!! Good for you.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The California King is also called the Western King. Have you heard of that Kara? The Standard King is called the Eastern King. I guess it depends on where you live as to what they call it. The Ca king is 4 inches narrower than the standard king but longer than the standard king. Now I can reach hubby to poke him and tell him to put his CPAP on without going across the bed :thumb: :boink: Thanks for the healing dust...wish I could wave a magic wand over you and fix you up.
Knowing dr's really does help. I think I posted it on here but last time I had an eye infection I went to several dr's and none got rid of it and being desperate I remembered that one of the people I sold a puppy to was an eye surgeon. I called him and he diagnosed it over the phone and got me fixed up.
Speaking of eyes, some of you already know but the strangest thing happened to my eye a few days ago. Went to bed fine after cussing at Bedrock (just a nightly ritual) and woke up, opened my eyes and screamed in pain. Oh my eye! Went to my eye dr and she said what happened was during the night some gizmo (bump) formed way down on my bottom lid and since we don't blink at night or make many tears to lube the eye that the bump thingie stuck to my eyeball and when I opened my eye it unstuck ripping a part of my eyeball out with it. I about flew to another planet when they cleaned my glasses in acetone and stuck them on my face yesterday to see if they marked the right place for the line for the bifocal. Guess we should have waited for the fumes to go away. The eye got infected so the other eye had sympathy for it so I've been walking around waving my own type of flags.....red, white, and blue eyes. Strange stuff and I've never heard of this happening and hope none of you have done it. Dang that hurt but now it's just yucky eyes but will go away.
I'm thinking of having a BURN BEDROCK party. Or better yet, I could give it to Tweedledumb and Tweedledumber as a present ound: We could dump it in their yard and they'd think someone must just love them. :flypig:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

And even better news Sandi!! My daughter that lives 10 hours from me is going to move with us over the Christmas break!!! She's having a blast looking at houses for us on the net and is checking out all the schools. Woooooooohoooooooooooooooo


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is great news, did my DD and you ever hook up. But that doesn't matter now, you are headed for Jacksonville, right?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> That is great news, did my DD and you ever hook up. But that doesn't matter now, you are headed for Jacksonville, right?


I THINK what we're going to do is tell the gov't to kma and take the retirement buyout. I can't think of something I'd enjoy more than having hubby with me all the time. One job he turned down about had me in tears...such an awesome salary but I think we chose right. I sat there and kept thinking, "what the heck did I just do saying no" but it just feels right.
And the &*^%$*% insurance company.....well not the company but the (I'm holding my fingers here as I type) _woman _who is handling our claim for the water damaged new wood floors has been the biggest pia!! The check for the new flooring should have been here by now so I called her...got her voice mail as usual and left a msg to call me. 
Then I got ticked and called back and asked for another agent. She went into the system and found out the er.... _woman_....doing our claim hadn't even put it in the system yet to send out the check. It wasn't this persons fault so we talked for a while and as we were talking she said that the one handling my claim just changed the status of the claim and did the ok to send out the check. i knew the second it was done. Then I wanted to rip her hair out. This all started just over a month ago!
As I was talking to the nice agent, the witch (oops there went my nice button) called on my cell phone and told me a check was issued and went to such and such address. I told her that's not my address and she said oops, they'd put a stop payment on that check and issue a new one today. I told her forget it, I knew she just okayed the check being sent out minutes before that and was on the phone with a gal she works with who watched the status change. Then she had no clue what to say and finally said she'd call me back. The chicken called MY HUSBAND instead and got his voice mail.
I'm pretty mellow but dang we all have a point we reach and this house should have been on the market 2 months ago!
I found out how to call her boss and told her everything we've gone through with this witch. Instead of one adjuster, she sent 2 which held us up for a couple weeks for no reason (seems the ins co isn't thrilled about that because they had to pay both of these men instead of just one). Now her boss is down her throat and to say sorry for her actions she's sending me another check for 100.00 to go out and have 'a well deserved relaxing day'. She said go have a pedicure, manicure, dinner..whatever felt relaxing. Hey, I like this woman!
But still, instead of the check being in my hand and the work being done, it goes in the mail in the morning.
Sheesh, and sheesh, and sheesh again!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GFETE Jan. Phewww. Finally. you certainly deserve a break. What brand of bed?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> GFETE Jan. Phewww. Finally. you certainly deserve a break. What brand of bed?


GFETE? Sorry my pc lingo is as lacking as my knowledge of this board. What's that?
Hm....let me see if I can find the bed online. I think this is it
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=243088&CategoryID=37817
If you love a bed that stays COLD take a look at this one
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=421281&CategoryID=43092 That bed felt great but I got a small pinch in my back so I got the other bed


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> GFETE? Sorry my pc lingo is as lacking as my knowledge of this board. What's that?
> Hm....let me see if I can find the bed online. I think this is it
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=243088&CategoryID=37817
> If you love a bed that stays COLD take a look at this one
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=421281&CategoryID=43092 That bed felt great but I got a small pinch in my back so I got the other bed


Kara, if you click on the link look down the page and see the words 'size chart'. You'll see a Ca King there


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Grinning From Ear To Ear Jan!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Grinning From Ear To Ear Jan!


Thanks, you're sweet. I hope I'm grinning from ear to ear once I get to lay on it. It gets delivered the 26th. LOL I even tried to bribe the salesman to bump up the date.
Edited to add.... Ooooooooooooooooh......dang I'm so tired my brain is lost somewhere. That explains the GFETE


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm positive you're going to all fall over and faint but the bed they delivered is defective. I'm shocked. I'm stunned. (ha, used to it is more like it) 
It has a huge dip in it that runs across the bed. If you stand the mattress up, it bends over right in that spot. One night on it sent me to the chiro. Where the bend is, you have a choice of sleeping with a coil that sticks up in your knees or your butt. 
Macy's is sending out a new bed. Since we live in never never land they only deliver every 2 weeks on a Saturday. How lovely. <sigh>
I was a little ticked and told them to pick up the bed and refund my money. They said no problem.....they'd send someone out in just under 2 weeks to check the bed. HUH? At that point I might as well just wait for the new bed.
The bed came covered in leaves (we don't have trees) and the mattress pad you have to buy to keep the warranty was in plastic and the plastic was covered in black grease. The guy tried to hand it to me....I told him give it to my husband and what the heck was the black grease on it. He basically told me, 'look lady, it's been sitting in a truck, what do you want'. This is Macy's for goodness sakes! I don't know why but I'd expect a little better treatment.....but then again this is me and a bed so I guess it's just on par.
So on the 10th we get a replacement and hope they haven't bent it and ruined the coils. 
If this bed is defective, Macy's is going to have a screaming lunatic in their store that they'll wish they never laid eyes on.
Oh, how could I forget&#8230;.we had a king and this is a Ca king. Since the frame is new we didn't bother buying another one so we asked them if they'd adjust the frame to fit the new size bed. Of course they would. They were here all of 4 minutes and wonder of wonders when I walked into the bedroom, they laid the bed down and left the frame the same where there was a few inches to take off the sides of your ankles.
Oh the joys of buying a new bed.
Macy's is sending us a card to use in the store for 175.00 as a sorry we blew it thing. That ought to buy me a blanket in there. <twirling my finger.....yeah, that one>


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:jaw:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, YOu had better hope Macy's has a liquor dept and buy yourself a huge box of wine with you gift certif. Also whatever will you do for TWO WEEKS while waiting for your bed?? :juggle:



*I'm waiting for my 'puter to be fixed. The tech in India we spoke with last Sunday, said they would overnight the parts. Then they called on Friday ( days later) to say "they would overnight the parts". Maybe they don't know what 'overnight' means?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Jan I am so sorry to hear that you are having a problem with yet another bed! I bought my Kingsdown that I fell in love with at the furniture store. For some reason now that I have it the comfort level is not what it was in the store but it isn't uncomfortable so I guess I count myself lucky. Best of luck with the new bed and use your gift certificate soon. I saw on aol the other day that they are going out of business! I have no idea where I will buy my housewares now!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, Jan, I do not know what to say. You have had so much trouble just getting a bed. Bad karma or what? Macy’s is normally pretty good about returns, you did use a major credit card this time, right?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Oh, Jan, I do not know what to say. You have had so much trouble just getting a bed. Bad karma or what? Macy's is normally pretty good about returns, you did use a major credit card this time, right?


LOL yes I learned to use a credit card for a large purchase. 
Did you see sleep number on QVC? Ugh I had to change the channel


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ouch I'm sorry about your bed. Maybe they take time to get comfy?
LOL the plot thickens.....Macy's is going out of business? I can't help it, I'm sitting here laughing mao. Figures
I swore I'd never buy another bed that I couldn't take straight off of the showroom floor but BEDROCK was hurting both of us big time and we had to do something.
Pray for Macy's if they screw this up a second time. I will be a LUNATIC in their store and security will have to take me out......but I'll be dragging the bed I tested in the store with me.
I have no fat on my hips (plenty in the tummy though) and my poor hip is so bruised from laying on the floor


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jan, YOu had better hope Macy's has a liquor dept and buy yourself a huge box of wine with you gift certif. Also whatever will you do for TWO WEEKS while waiting for your bed?? :juggle:
> 
> *I'm waiting for my 'puter to be fixed. The tech in India we spoke with last Sunday, said they would overnight the parts. Then they called on Friday ( days later) to say "they would overnight the parts". Maybe they don't know what 'overnight' means?


Oh my....not your pc! That's as bad as a rotten bed!!! 
Yanno, I gave up drinking when it became legal when I turned 21.....could never get drunk or buzzed but if I wasn't taking muscle relaxers for my back I think I'd take up drinking and give it another try :tea:


----------

